# An opinion question...



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

So I'm a really new rider and still getting to learn the lingo of the equipment, and finally figured out about what size board I need. But I was wondering what y'alls opinion on bindings were. I learned on rental equipment that used flow bindings and I liked those because then I don't have to reset it each time, however, I've heard good stuff about other bindings. What do you all think, taking in mind that I'm a really new rider.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

snowboardbunny said:


> So I'm a really new rider and still getting to learn the lingo of the equipment, and finally figured out about what size board I need. But I was wondering what y'alls opinion on bindings were. I learned on rental equipment that used flow bindings and I liked those because then I don't have to reset it each time, however, I've heard good stuff about other bindings. What do you all think, taking in mind that I'm a really new rider.


hmm well it really is going to depend on what kind of riding you are going to shoot for...freestyle/freeride/backcountry...then we'll go from there....but overall i believe that RIDE has the best ones for beginners


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

ive heard good things about the rome madison so you could check those but if your happy with flows then why not just go with what you like?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> ive heard good things about the rome madison so you could check those but if your happy with flows then why not just go with what you like?


true dat....BUT...as you get better you will notice a difference in the bindings


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

well yes.........but if you like the way something works why not use it until you feel your ready to try something else.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

flow are crap
if u r that lazy to strap in go back to skiing dude

u get no real adjustment

ride/burton are the best


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> flow are crap
> if u r that lazy to strap in go back to skiing dude
> 
> u get no real adjustment
> ...


id have to disagree

heard alot more good things about rome's arseanls, 390's, and targas.

also, i know a lot more people that support technine and union than ride.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

how long have those companies been around
lets see, not that long

flows are very poorly designed, Santa Cruz owns them
cables allows stretch and the binding bases are huge the boot moves all over the place


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

who cares that they haven't been around that long....
length of how long people have been making bindings...does not matter. In that case we should look at Sims, lamar, morrow for the greatest bindings in the world and that's just a joke. rome is on there second year out and its already broken the top 5 for highest selling bindings on the market


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

they are selling because of the price point
Burton sells the most worldwide and will always do that, they will never ever be beat on that

now lets see, get some different boots and put them in the Rome bindings, put the same boots in the ride bindings, you will see a big difference in how wide they are

does not mean if u sell the most, u are the best

as for as i know morrow used to be a good binging manufacture because Burton old school bindings were braking because of the crap plastic they used
Sims to me were always junk
Lamar, they made the best boards like 10 years ago, but are the biggest POS now, big 5 sells them


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> *Burton sells the most worldwide and will always do that, they will never ever be beat on that*
> 
> *does not mean if u sell the most, u are the best*


isn't that hypocritical


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

no
look at ford
look at honda non car sales

it is all about R&D

once a company has a bad name, they can never shake it.
give it a few years on ROME, they look very good i was never knoking them, i was knocking FLOW


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Well obviously I came to the right place for advice but this seems to have turned out to be more of an argument then constructive advice...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

snowboardbunny said:


> Well obviously I came to the right place for advice but this seems to have turned out to be more of an argument then constructive advice...lol


i agree....be nice you two or else


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> i agree....be nice you two or else


were being nice........just supporting the products we like
whats wrong with that?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> were being nice........just supporting the products we like
> whats wrong with that?:dunno:


:laugh: just givin ya a hard time that's all


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, since everyone is in a good mood let me try and ask for a favor myself  
If anyone wants or as the time to answer me, I would appreciate it.
I live in Portugal (Europe) and I'm going to Blue Mountain (Ontario-Canada) next week, for my first time snowboarding, I have big expectations, because I allready surf and skate, and when I come back, I'm going to get my board and my bindings, since it becomes A LOT expensive to rent material, and I'm looking to do snowboard on a regular basis, I rather buy my own gear.
So, I'm 5'6, I weight 140 pounds and the size of my boots is 8.5. 
From what I read about this matter, I guess, for me, the board should be a 52 and a waist around 23,5/24, right? Wrong? Very Wrong?
Please help me, I don't want to buy a board that's completly wrong for me. It's true I'm going to try a few ones in Blue Mountain, but I'd like an opinion of the riders that come around this forum  
Oh, before I forget, I'm going for the freeride for now, and I'm a girl.
And, since we are at it, can you advise me for the best brands in the market for women?
THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE TIME AND PATIENCE


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Barbara said:


> Well, since everyone is in a good mood let me try and ask for a favor myself
> If anyone wants or as the time to answer me, I would appreciate it.
> I live in Portugal (Europe) and I'm going to Blue Mountain (Ontario-Canada) next week, for my first time snowboarding, I have big expectations, because I allready surf and skate, and when I come back, I'm going to get my board and my bindings, since it becomes A LOT expensive to rent material, and I'm looking to do snowboard on a regular basis, I rather buy my own gear.
> So, I'm 5'6, I weight 140 pounds and the size of my boots is 8.5.
> ...


hmm womens boards.i know that forum has the juvi that kicks ***...burton has a few and so does ride..so it's really going to depend on how much you want to spend


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

money's not the problem, I just want to know what's best for someone's like me and for someone who's beggining.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

K2 mix is awesome board, i rode it 2 years ago, strong enough for a man to ride but narrow for womens feet

Burton feelgood es is awesome

Rossi diva

those are the only ones u want


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Any advice for bindings?

Oh, and the appropriate sizes for me, have any idea?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

burton or ride
i like ride because of metal heel and base plate, means no flex
if u want some give go burton


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Hum, ok, thank you very much, now I can go shopping


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> K2 mix is awesome board, i rode it 2 years ago, strong enough for a man to ride but narrow for womens feet
> 
> Burton feelgood es is awesome
> 
> ...


Allready got the Burton feelgood es, loving it 'till now, but still got a lot of testing to do  Thank you very much for the advise kirkwood.
*


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u will love that board
get around 10 days on it and it will feel better
did u de-tune it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I don't know if it's by the fact I'm a rookie at this or that I speak another language, but I'm not familiar with that "tune" thing, eheh, what the hell is that?


----------

